# Beta Blocker - how long until it kicks in?



## kelly.canada

Hi there! I have propranolol, and am wondering - how long does it take for a 10 or 20 mg dose to kick in? I took 20 mg the other day, and after an hour, I noticed no effects of the drugs at all, but much much later on (what seemed like hours), I started to feel the physical effects of anxiety decrease (although I had also been drinking - therefore, I'm not sure what to attribute the 'more relaxed' feeling to...). 

Does anyone know on average, how long it takes this drug to start working?

Also - on average, how long does it last?

Thanks!


----------



## michaelmyke

I take a beta blocker, which is suppose to better heart rate, voice trembling and sweaty hands...that sort of physical sorts. It's helping me with my anxiety, plus high blood pressure. You really don't notice the effects of the drug. I never felt any change. But recently I was thinking about how I was getting those nervous effects that you get when talking to someone...and you get sweaty hands, voice begins to tremble and break up, then I realized it must be the beta blocker Bisopro that I'm taking.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Unless you have pretty high blood pressure the effects arent noticable really. Its not like a benzo that kicks in and you're like AHHHhhh calgan take me away.


----------



## Restless Mind

When I took propranolol, I could feel its effects in 5 minutes. Try taking it with a small snack or drink.


----------



## JaneEyre

I'd say give it at least 60 min to kick in...your body needs some time to metabolize the drug. Plus, it's better to give it more time to work than less time if you ask me. I usually give it an hour and a half, so I ensure some of the medication is in my bloodstream.


----------

